# Update on my clunking noise and also reverse gear issue



## TunaTaint (Jan 24, 2016)

So the issues I had in these threads were easy fixes:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...kes-snap-clunk-noise-when-engaging-auger.html


and 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/82873-one-reverse-gears-does-not-work.html


The reverse gear issue was simple adjustment on the speed selector as mentioned in the thread :wavetowel2::wavetowel2::wavetowel2:

Second issue with the clunk pop noise when engaing auger was a "loose worn out belt"


So i swapped the Auger belt and also since i had it open the drive belt and the machine is purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrring along


thx again for the help :wavetowel2::wavetowel2::wavetowel2:


----------

